# Cane #86 ~ Black Locust



## norson (Jan 15, 2015)

I think I'll just let the pictures do the talking - with text of course.



As a Believer I enjoy redemption stories - and this stick that became a cane is one of them.

-neb

ps - I hope you have a Super Sunday in Him


----------



## RandyL476 (Aug 24, 2014)

Great looking job!!!!


----------



## Rodnogdog (Jun 10, 2015)

Neb, you are a man of vision and determination.


----------



## Rodney (Jun 12, 2015)

Nice stick Neb! That turned out really well.

Someone will be very pleased to have it.

Rodney


----------



## Ron T (Dec 13, 2015)

The difference between the finished stick and the raw stick is remarkable. If more people saw the side by side comparison, they would take a second look before throwing a stick away. You did a great job on this one!


----------

